# Skyrim - (Textur)-Mods wollen nicht funktionieren!?



## Bonhoe (17. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin am Verzweifeln. Bei mir wollen die Skyrim Mods einfach nicht funktionieren 
Gehen wir mal von diesem Mod hier aus:
Skyrim HD - 2K Textures at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

Prinzipiell ist einfach nur der Ordner "Textures" in den Skyrim "Data" Ordner zu packen.
Also habe ich den Ordner aus dem Mod wie auf dem Bild hier zu sehen in den entsprechenden Ordner gepackt:

Directupload.net - Dtuj6yz3f.jpg

So, wenn ich nun über die normale Exe starte stützt das Game beim Laden eines Spielstands sofort ab.

Also habe ich mir die 4GB Exe gezogen:
4GB Skyrim at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

Damit startet das Game dann auch ganz normal, nur leider habe ich 100% noch die alten Texturen. 
Das gleiche habe ich mit den Mods für bessere Rüstungstexturen etc.

Hat jemand eine Idee warum das nicht funktioniert? Hab schon ini Dateien s von Leute probiert bei denen die Mods funktionieren etc., leider ohne Erfolg 

Zur Info: 
Ich habe Skyrim als Steam Download gekauft, weiß nicht ob das einen Unterschied macht.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Dezember 2011)

Skyrim ist sowieso ein Steamspiel, ist also egal, ob Du es auf DVD hast oder nicht.


Musst Du vielleicht noch beim Start vorher die Mod aktivieren? Da gibt es ja den Mneüpunkt "Datendateien" beim Spielstart-Menü. Hast Du auch Readme-Dateien genau gelesen, wie man die MOds installiert und nutzt?

Sind Deine Treiber alle aktuell? Grafik, SOund, Board...?


----------



## Bonhoe (17. Dezember 2011)

Hallo!
Ja, Treiber etc. alles bestens, Battlefield 3 z.B. läuft absolut perfekt & flüssig...
Bei einem Texturmod gibt´s eigentlich wirklich nix falsch zu machen, da muss laut Readme nur der eine Ordner in den Data Ordner von Skyrim kopiert werden. Der Punkt Datendateien kommt bei Texturmods nicht zum Tragen.
Hatte gehofft hier wäre evtl. jemand der diesen Mod am Laufen hat und was dazu sagen kann. 
Evtl. liegt mein Fehler bei der 4GB Exe, aber prinzipiell funktioniert die ja, da gibt´s nicht viel falsch zu machen laut Readme, da ich das Spiel ganz normal über Steam starte und nix rumbasteln muss. 

Ist halt witzig dass in anderen Foren etliche Leute die Texturmods am Laufen haben, sich nach Gesprächen aber rausstellt dass das Game "ohne Steam" läuft *hust* 
Wie gesagt, ich habe das Game definitiv Original und würde mich einfach über eine Bestätigung freuen, dass das jemand mit nem Original zum Laufen bekommen hat und wie...


----------



## Herbboy (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich wollte so eine Mod eh mal draufmachen, aber neulich las ich, dass halt nur ein Teil der Texturen ersetzt ist, da wollte ich noch warten. Hast Du nen Link zu der Mod? Könnte die morgen mal testen


----------



## MisterSmith (17. Dezember 2011)

Bonhoe schrieb:


> ...
> Ist halt witzig dass in anderen Foren etliche Leute die Texturmods am Laufen haben, sich nach Gesprächen aber rausstellt dass das Game "ohne Steam" läuft *hust*
> Wie gesagt, ich habe das Game definitiv Original und würde mich einfach über eine Bestätigung freuen, dass das jemand mit nem Original zum Laufen bekommen hat und wie...


Die Leute meinen vermutlich, dass sie Skyrim über eine exe-Datei starten, dann wird das Spiel ohne Steam gestartet. Das funktioniert aber nicht mehr glaube ich ab Version 1.2.
Auf der Seite der Mod konnte ich aber auch keine Versionsangabe für Skyrim finden.


----------



## aut-taker (18. Dezember 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Die Leute meinen vermutlich, dass sie Skyrim über eine exe-Datei starten, dann wird das Spiel ohne Steam gestartet. Das funktioniert aber nicht mehr glaube ich ab Version 1.2.
> Auf der Seite der Mod konnte ich aber auch keine Versionsangabe für Skyrim finden.


 
Ich glaube eher, dass die gecracked sind. Ich besitze beides, und habe längere Zeit die gecrackte Version gespielt weil ich deutlich weniger Bugs etc. hatte..


----------



## MisterSmith (18. Dezember 2011)

aut-taker schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher, dass die gecracked sind. Ich besitze beides, und habe längere Zeit die gecrackte Version gespielt weil ich deutlich weniger Bugs etc. hatte..


Kommt wohl darauf an in welchen Foren der TE unterwegs war. Ist ja eigentlich nicht üblich, dass das so offen zugegeben wird.
 Ich kenne mich da aber auch zu wenig aus, ob mit der exe-Datei der Steam-Kopierschutz umgangen werden kann. 

Aber wenn man Skyrim einmal installiert bzw. aktiviert hat, bräuchte man dessen Ordner doch eigentlich nur zu kopieren? Zumindest soll das bei Spielen mit Steam möglich sein, habe es aber nur allgemein öfters mal hier im Forum gelesen, also eher Spekulation meinerseits.


----------



## Bonhoe (18. Dezember 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich wollte so eine Mod eh mal draufmachen, aber neulich las ich, dass halt nur ein Teil der Texturen ersetzt ist, da wollte ich noch warten. Hast Du nen Link zu der Mod? Könnte die morgen mal testen


 
Link is doch in meinem ersten Post 
Teste den Mod dann am Besten in der Drachenfeste in Weißlauf. Da ist auch eines der Beispielbilder aus Skyrimnexus gemacht und man sieht sofort ob der Mod funktioniert.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Dezember 2011)

Gibt es denn noch Texturmod-Downloads, für die man sich nicht anmelden muss? ^^


----------



## Chemenu (20. Dezember 2011)

Also ich versteh nicht warum das bei Dir nicht funktionieren sollte. Die Ordner-Struktur sieht gut aus. Ich benutzte auch zwei Textur-Mods und ich hab auch nur die Ordner/Dateien in den Skyrim\Data Ordner entpackt. Mit .ini Dateien hat das eigentlich nichts zu tun.


----------



## gembird (24. Dezember 2011)

Versteh ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht warum es bei Dir nicht funktioniert. Ich habe auch Skyrim über Steam erworben und ich habe auch sämtliche Texturmods installiert usw. Bei mir läuft alles bestens. Auserdem solltest Du auch mal dazu schreiben mit was für Hardware und System du spielst. also sprich Grafikkarte, CPU usw. Ich würde Dir empfhelen komplett nochmal Skyrim zu deinstallieren, so das wircklich alle Reste weg sind und dann nochmal neu installieren. Ist nämlich auch ein neues Update für Skyrim erschienen (update 1.3.10 released). Mit diesem Update benötigst du auch den 4gb Patch nicht mehr, da es mit diesem patch integriert wurde. Wenn du Skyrim neu installiert hast empfehle ich Dir nach Diesem Super Tutorial aus dem Nexus Forum vorzugehen. Ist nämlich bei manchen Mods sehr wichtig das du sie in der richtigen Reihenfolge installierst. So bin ich auch vorgegangen.
Hier der Link:Check STEP Facebook Official page!... - justpaste.it
Ich hoffe Du bist dem English lesens mächtig. Ansonsten helfe ich Dir gerne weiter, wenn Du was nicht verstehen solltest.
Wenn Du alles richtig gemacht hast sollte es so aussehen wie in meinem Video auf Youtube das ich hochgeladen habe:Pc TES V: Skyrim Super realistic ingame Grafik - YouTube


----------



## Bonhoe (28. Dezember 2011)

Hallo!
Hab heute Windows neu installiert und die Geschichte mit Skyrim nochmal probiert und siehe da -> Es funktioniert nun. 
Seltsamerweise hat das Game schon Anfangs (nach Neuinstallation) ohne Texturmods besser ausgesehen als vorher, fragt mich nicht was da schiefgegangen ist. 
Glaube ich hab zuviel mit irgendwelchen ini Editoren rumgespielt, dass es so tiefgehend zerschossen war, dass selbst eine Neuinstallation des Games nix gebracht hat. 
Naja, auf jeden Fall funktionieren jetzt auch die Texturmods, das Game sieht damit einfach GENIALST aus. Kann jedem nur empfehlen mindestens den HD Texturmod (Skyrim HD - 2K Textures at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community), sowie den Rüstungs HD Texturmod (HD High Resolution Armors - Armature ad Alta Risoluzione at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community) zu installieren. Bei mir hat sich die Performance überhaupt nicht verändert, aber das Game sieht wirklich besser aus 
Und wenn man langfristig mehr Mods installieren will, sollte eine Anmeldung bei Skyrim Nexus auch nicht das Thema sein, die Seite is einfach genial 

EDIT: Hallo gembird, vielen Dank für Deine Ausführungen, hatte Deinen Post ganz überlesen.
Das Youtube Video von Dir sieht Godlike aus, genauso will ich´s auch zocken 
Werde mich jetzt mit der geposteten Anleitung beschäftigen. Englisch is kein Thema, Hardware bei mir auch soweit auf Höhe der Zeit (HD 6970, i5 2500k @ 4,4 Ghz, 16 GB RAM etc -> Ultra Mod ich KOMME  

Danke!


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2011)

werd ich dann wohl auch mal tun, danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Bonhoe (28. Dezember 2011)

Oh man, ich lade jetzt seit 2,5 Stunden Mods und Textur Packs ^^
Der Mod Ordner hat schon fast die Größe des Main Games *lol* Voll die Lebensaufgabe, bitte sagt nicht man kann die irgendwo als 1 Pack laden *g*


----------



## gembird (29. Dezember 2011)

Hahahaha Hi Bonhoe,

ging mir ganz genauso wie dir. Aber da musste durch . Der Aufwand lohnt sich aufjedenfall. Es gibt kein One Pack wo alles vorhanden ist leider. Zumindest jetzt noch nicht. Erst wenn ab Januar das KreationKit für Skyrim rauskommt, dann gehts erst richtig los mit den Mods. Und so wie Du schon sagtest sollte echt kein Thema sein sich bei Nexus anzumelden. Man kann da auch Premium Mitglied werden. Hab ich so gemacht, für einen Monat, dann kannste die mods auch schneller runterladen und da bin ich auch gerne bereit mal 3 Euro für auszugeben.
Bis dahin viel Spass beim Zocken!!!

Gruss Michael


----------



## Bonhoe (29. Dezember 2011)

Guden!
Ja hab gestern bis vier Uhr morgens dran gesessen 
Was soll ich sagen? Es hat sich sowas von gelohnt!!! Hatte mir gestern Abend auch sofort den Premium Zugang auf Skyrim Nexus gegönnt (Zwei Dumme, ein...  Is halt der Hammer was man aus dem Game noch rausholen kann, finde da haben sich die Leute von Nexus auch meine 3,xx € verdient!
JETZT macht es so richtig Bock, was hab ich heute schon gesuchtet, gestern früh ging mit Zocken dann nix mehr. ^^
Hatte das Game Anfang des Monats gekauft und erstmal paar Wochen links liegen lassen, jetzt komm ich kaum davon los. 
Schade dass die Entwickler es nicht gleich so rausgebracht haben, aber immerhin ist es ihnen hoch anzurechnen dass sie überhaupt so umfangreiche Mods zulassen. 
Das Game läuft trotz knapp 80 Texturpacks immernoch butterweich flüssig und sieht einfach umwerfend aus. 
Ganz großes Dankeschön nochmal an Dich Michael, die Anleitung ist einfach Gold wert  Finde es auch schwer sympathisch dass Du Dich an Heilig Abend um 4:43 Uhr(!?!?) angemeldet hast um den Post oben zu schreiben lol 

greetz

Maddin


----------



## gembird (29. Dezember 2011)

Yo kein Ding helf gerne weiter!! Konnt halt am Heilig Abend ned schlafen, hab halt so rumgegoogelt und da bin ich zufällig auf den Thread hier gestossen. Wollt mich eigentlich eh hier mal regestrieren, da die Leute hier sehr hilfsbereit sind und nicht so arrogant wie in manchen Foren!!

Gruss und guten Rutsch


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (6. Januar 2012)

Kann mir mal einer erklären wie man die FXAA mods installiert...irgendwie peil ich das nicht....

Mfg


----------



## Bonhoe (7. Januar 2012)

Einfach die Dateien aus der .rar Datei in deinen Skyrim Ordner entpacken, NICHT in den Data Ordner, sondern in den übergeordneten Skyrim Ordner, fertig.


----------

